#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Πυροπροστασία >  > > >  >  >  Μελέτη πυροπροστασίας για container

## christosapostol

Καλημέρα!
Χρειάζεται σε Κοντέινερ όπου προορίζεται για χρήση γραφείων, να πραγματοποιηθεί μελέτη πυροπροστασίας;
Αν ΝΑΙ, σε ποιον νόμο/ΦΕΚ μπορoύμε να στηριχθούμε; Επίσης, που μπορώ να βρω πληροφορίες;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Xάρης

Απαιτούνται *όλες οι μελέτες* που θα απαιτούνταν και σε κατασκευή με φέροντα οργανισμό από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, φέρουσα τοιχοποιία, ξύλινη, μεταλλική ή αλουμινένια κατασκευή.

Η σχετική νομοθεσία είναι ο "_Κανονισμός Πυροπροστασίας Κτηρίων_" ΠΔ.41/2018 (ΦΕΚ.80/Α΄/07.05.2018).
Περισσότερα για τη σχετική νομοθεσία μπορείτε να δείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

